# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  computer will not reboot properly or run software without hanging up (заявка №112329)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
difficulty installing Kasp.internet security 2012 because of prior infection?
Дата обращения: 10.10.2011 5:55:55
Номер заявки: 112329

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*10.10.2011 7:00:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *c:\\windows\\180031804:3287172341.exe* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 784 байт детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Sirefef.CR trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sirefef-O [Rtk] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\John\\Local Settings\\Temp\\_uninst_22692375.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 337 байт *C:\\Program Files\\Kaspersky Lab\\Kaspersky Internet Security 2012\\avp.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 202296 байт версия: "12.0.0.374" копирайты: "© 1997-2011 Kaspersky Lab ZAO." *c:\\windows\\180031804:3287172341.exe* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 784 байт детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Sirefef.CR trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sirefef-O [Rtk]

----------

